# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Помогите с переносом базы из 1С 7.7 Зарплата+кадры в ЗиКБУ 1С 8.3

## AraratHH

Подскажите как осуществить перевод из одной базы в другую, или дайте ссылку на инструкцию и т.д.

----------


## avm3110

> как осуществить перевод из одной базы в другую


Тут тебе типовое решение "конвертация данных 2.1" в помощь. Нужно или искать "штатные правила переноса" (не факт что найдёшь) или писать самому (но для это нужны навыки и знания)

----------


## Семен2014

а стандартного переноса разве нет? между 8.3 и 7.7? у бухи ж есть... или дело в том что государственная, со своим *****ским планом счетов?

----------


## avm3110

> а стандартного переноса разве нет?


Со стандартным и то гимора много, но стандартые есть с типовой 7.7 в типовую БП (да и то, всегда нужно иметь согласующиеся версии релизов). А всякая экзотика (типа ЗиКБУ) трахается "сам с собой" исключительно самостоятельно

----------


## Семен2014

да ну....полезу в закрома искать базу зикБУ...

----------


## Семен2014

что и требовалось доказать! в ЗикБУ 3.0 как и в бухе. Есть стандартная загрузка из 77. Так что карты в руки и вперед) Всё уже автоматизировано до Вас.

----------

